# Budgie Beak Clicking



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

My budgie has been clicking her beak for a little, exactly like the bird in this post, with her eyes often closed. I saw this post and the comments said this was totally normal behaviour. However, I am a total worrywart and just wanted a second (or third!) opinion.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BirdHealth/comments/bymu6x

I would like to add that it may be because I did just get her within the last couple of days and she might simply be nervous, but I guess it's better to worry now than be sorry later!

Let me know if this is a actually a problem, and if so, if it's just related to her being new!!

Thank you :001_smile:


----------



## JuneBird (Jan 5, 2021)

Your budgie is just content, June does that too.:yes:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

malihaaamirr said:


> My budgie has been clicking her beak for a little, exactly like the bird in this post, with her eyes often closed. I saw this post and the comments said this was totally normal behaviour. However, I am a total worrywart and just wanted a second (or third!) opinion.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


In your particular case it is probably because she is nervous in her new surroundings. In the first couple of weeks after bringing home a new bird it is best to talk calmly to it and do not try to handle the bird.


----------



## malihaaamirr (Feb 28, 2021)

Cody said:


> In your particular case it is probably because she is nervous in her new surroundings. In the first couple of weeks after bringing home a new bird it is best to talk calmly to it and do not try to handle the bird.


I see!! That's good then. I'll be sure to do that


----------

